# Shrimps possible death (pps-pro)



## Patmaquis (Nov 24, 2011)

I need to know, all the possible reason that shrimps (like red crystal shrimps) would die using PPS-pro dry fert ( please, subject stay on dry fert if it possible, its cheaper and its a long used product.) Tell me what you think. I will add and change on this list, all your info added on this thread

Seems to me, that adding all the macro and micro just before the light go on, will stress all the shrimps and create some death. In all truth, adding nitrate, iron and GH change, kills shrimps. Even if you dose haft in the morning haft in they afternoon. The real solution should be auto electronic drop dossing all day.

Problem can occur from adding CSM+B.
If you have to much iron form only adding the macro, you can reduce the dosage. Creating maybe algae from some other macro deficiency.(solution ?)

Killers:
Iron, Fe.( adding iron over .1 mg from CBM+B)
nitrate (overdose 10mg,)
copper (trace from micro is ok, but they are affected by it)
calcium and magnessium (change the gh and create some stress. if you have soft water )

It ok with:
potassium (no overdose possible)
Phosphate (shrimps dont care, good at .3)

unknown effect. Please add comments on that to:
sulfate
mono potassium
calcium from cuttlefish bone.
seachem prime overdose

Normal parameter 
(kh5), (gh5), (ph6.8), (temp24), (co2 24 hours(stable ph)), (bubble at night), (good light 8 hours), (tap water), (decoration from pet store), (6 months old tanks),(tap water treated with seachem prime).

Others weird killers
electricity leaks from heater (test it using volt meter)
acrylic aquarium leaking copper
driftwood contaminated with salt
substrate has gone anaerobic
Plants detritus (lots of dead plants in filter ans substrate (water smell like egg)
Prime mix with something that you have in your water.

Tanks you all, in advance, for your supports. If you don't understand some text, go right away and tell me.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you doing any water changes? I have been keeping CRS for years in difference tanks and set ups, they do better when you do continuos water changes ( at least 30% weekly )... 
PPS-pro is not the best option for CRS, since it doesn't require water changes ( I do PPS-pro in my 46G, but I do a 10% water change weekly when I clean the tank and vacuum the substrate)
*\Plants detritus (lots of dead plants in filter ans substrate (water smell like egg)\*
crystal reds require pristine water. 
Prime will not kill shrimps ( I have done it )
*\Plantex and equilibrium(seachem)*\ Heard that can kill CRS...there is a lot os posts on plants tank Forum about this.
*\substrate has gone anaerobic\* what are you using as substrate? Water smell like egg? Are you using topsoil as a substrate?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> Are you doing any water changes? I have been keeping CRS for years in difference tanks and set ups, they do better when you do continuos water changes ( at least 30% weekly )...
> PPS-pro is not the best option for CRS, since it doesn't require water changes ( I do PPS-pro in my 46G, but I do a 10% water change weekly when I clean the tank and vacuum the substrate)
> *\Plants detritus (lots of dead plants in filter ans substrate (water smell like egg)\*
> crystal reds require pristine water.
> ...


I meant Planted Tank . Net Forum ( I don't know if we are allow to do references from another forums or direct links)...


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

I would suggest if you want to keep shrimp try cutting your dosage in half and see how that works. Like alexopolus said water changes as well help keep nitrate and ammonia levels down which are 2 big killers of shrimp.


----------



## Patmaquis (Nov 24, 2011)

shrimps are ok now, my fertilizer had something bad in it, had to redo it. i am dosing haft what i need because i don't have that much plants for know. 

Having problem with plants. nitrate is at 8 and phosphate is at .1ppm. Can some one tell me what level shrimps can take of phosphate?


----------

